# Specialised FSR xc build



## deanbmx (31 Aug 2013)

I really wanted a full sus instead of a hard tail and seeing as the company I work for has stopped their c2w scheme I decided to build a bike on a budget.

Originally I was only looking at hardtails as full sus frames were going to cost too much. So with a budget of around £500 to stick to I set about searching for a frame or donor bike.

A quick search of bikeradar forums threw up this spesh fsr xc frame at a good price.... So it was bought.







Rock shox psylo SL with adjustable 80-125mm travel was purchased, an old fork I know (2004 iirc) but for the peanuts price I paid I'm not too fussed.










Also purchased a couple of other bits which are as follows:-

Brand new x-fusion 190x50mm rear shock. I wanted a fox but got this at half the price of a 2nd hand fox shock.

Ritchey OCR rear wheel which needs some slight attention but again bargain price.

Current spend is £190 & I will post some more photos when new parts arrive.


----------



## VamP (31 Aug 2013)

Good project


----------



## deanbmx (8 Sep 2013)

Bit of an update.

Rear shock bushes arrived yesterday but were the incorrect size. The packet says 15.8mm width but they measure 25mm.

Tyres still haven't arrived despite being on parcel force 48hr and it being 4 days now. I got the cranks and rear mech on all cables routed just need a new inner for the front mech before I can get that sorted.






Seat post, new bushes and disc adapter should be here by Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2013)

What are the wheels? Looking good so far.


----------



## deanbmx (9 Sep 2013)

They're just cheap Alex zx24 rims laced to shimano m475 hubs. Weigh a fair bit but where cheap as chips.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2013)

deanbmx said:


> They're just cheap Alex zx24 rims laced to shimano m475 hubs. Weigh a fair bit but where cheap as chips.


I'm looking for a pair now, so I'm interested in where you got them.


----------



## deanbmx (9 Sep 2013)

I got them 2nd hand from a guy on bike radar.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2013)

deanbmx said:


> I got them 2nd hand from a guy on bike radar.


Ah, got ya. OK, I shall plow on with my Superstar wheel plan.


----------



## deanbmx (12 Sep 2013)

She's pretty much finished. Just waiting for a bush removal tool so I can fit my new TF tuned bushes then she's done.

Frame: 2009 Specialized far xc

Fork: Rockshox Psylo SL

Wheels: Alex zx24 with shimano m475 hubs

Tyres: Michelin mud

Chainset: FSA with hollowtech bb.
Shifter: Shimano deore
Rear mech: Shimano SLX
Cassette: Shimano alvio 9 speed 11-36T.
Pedals: DMR V8

Brakes: Avid elixir 3 - 180 front & 160 rear.

Handlebars: Koshi
Stem: Azonic shorty.
Grips: Boardman lock on
Seatpost: More alloy
Saddle: Selle Italia x1











I'm really happy with it. I will probably swap the stem out soon though.


----------



## deano69 (13 Sep 2013)

Nice little build there looks great, love those forks I have almost identical psylo race with remote blackbox pop lock they are great little forks with variable travel adjust and work very well on all terrain...

Deano


----------



## deanbmx (14 Oct 2013)

Update.

New carbon/aluminium wheelset, New bars, grips and stem from superstar & Rock shox Reba RL.

Got a new seat and kmc chain to go on after I had to shorten it on a ride after it snapped.


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2013)

It looks really good.

I remember now where I was asking about wheels, sorry about that Dean, memory like a sieve but it was 29er's I needed and now have.


----------

